# Kuntaw Lima-Lima



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2002)

Can anyone give some information on this system (other than a replay of what Wiley has to say)?  How dose it differ from some of the other Filipino arts?  Where is it being taught in the U.S.?
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *Can anyone give some information on this system (other than a replay of what Wiley has to say)?  How dose it differ from some of the other Filipino arts?  Where is it being taught in the U.S.?
> Shadow:asian: *



There was an issue of _Journal of Asian Martial Arts_ several years back that illustrated one of their anyos.  It looked *very* similar to a Shotokan/TKD form.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 5, 2002)

History from http://www.twindragonsmartialarts.com/history.htm

HISTORY 

Indias Yoga is a form of spiritual, mental and physical practice for health. Yoga preceded the evolution of martial arts and had a major influence in the practice of Kuntao, the breath work of Qi Gong, Wei gong, Nei gong and meditation. Kuntao traces its roots to the northern and southern boxing schools of the Shaolin temples in China. The center of this was believed to be the Honan province. The Honan temple influenced the fighting monks in the development of their system that they used in defending the monastery in Honan during conflict.

Due to political disaster and economic unrest, these fighting monks migrated and settled in the Archipelagos. They continued their Kuntao training that they used in Indonesia for self-defense. They safeguarded this fighting system from non-Chinese out side of East Asian countries. These settlers during cultural exchanges and in some cases inter-racial marriages shared their Old Shaolin boxing arts.

The word Kuntao means Chinese fighting arts. Kuntao is the Cantonese dialect. It is also referred to in Hokkien translation as Kuen Taw and in Fukien as Kwon Toww. In the Mandarin dialect it is know as Chuan Do. This Old Shaolin way evolved (changed), as change is constant in the universe. This ability to adapt and evolve (change) is the essence of Kuntao. Kuntao prefers function to form. This is the reason it has stayed practical and functional with the passage of time.

            Many Kuntao players have sacrificed blood, sweat and tears to forge the Tao or Way for us. This is why we show them RESPECT AND HONOR.




Kuntaw seminar in GA:

>From: "Rick Hernandez" 
>To: 
>CC: , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , 
>Subject: KUNTAO WEEKEND SEMINAR 
>Date: Thu, 27 Jun 2002 08:17:29 -0400 
> 
> 
>CHAOS International PRESENTS A KUNTAO WEEKEND 
> 
>CHAOS International Headquarters 11235 Alpharetta Hwy 118. Roswell, GA 
>30076. 30 Minutes North of Atlanta 
> 
>July 27 11am - 7pm * $85 
> 
>July 28 9am - 2pm * $50 
> 
>Register for both days only $125 
> 
>(CHAOS Members pay Discounted price of $105) 
> 
> 
> 
>SEMINAR OPEN TO FIRST 50 REGISTRANTS ONLY! 
> 
>Participants will learn Kuntao combat drills and techniques - 
> 
>Designed to supplement your current training styles and teaching 
> 
>Techniques. 
> 
>Master instructors, Professor Rick Hernandez and Renshi Pete Pukish, 
> 
>Will instruct seminar participants in: 
> 
>Kuntao Combat Drills 
>Sikaran (Combative application of low line destruction) 
>Visitacion Knife Methodology 
>Internal Power Development 
>Close Quarter Combative 
>Survival of Knife Encounters 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>In response to overwhelming requests from the martial arts 
> 
>Community, Professor Rick Hernandez and Renshi Pete Pukish have 
> 
>Teamed up to share the art of Kuntao on an on-going basis through 
> 
>Their newly formed organization, CHAOS International. The 
> 
>Organization will provide a series of seminars, workshops, videos, 
> 
>Newsletters and an interactive website to its members. The goal is to 
> 
>Supplement the current style and training of its membership with the 
> 
>Extensive knowledge these instructors bring in their combined 
> 
>Experience of Chinese, Japanese, Filipino, American and Korean 
> 
>Combative and healing arts. 
> 
> Professor Hernandez and Renshi Pukish founded TACSAFE 
> 
>International which provides tactical training for elite government 
> 
>Agencies, as well as Special Forces units, SWAT teams and 
> 
>Counter-terrorist units on an international basis. TACSAFE has 
> 
>Received critical acclaim and was developed from the combination of 
> 
>The Kuntao systems along with the training and personal experience of 
> 
>Hernandez and Pukish. (www.tacsafe.com) 
> 
> Hernandez trained and was given the rank of professor 
> 
>directly from Martial Arts Master, Professor Florendo Visitacion 
> 
>(Prof. Vee). The system Prof. Vee taught Rick Hernandez was developed 
> 
>after decades of intensive study and practice in Filipino Arnis, 
> 
>Kali, Kuntao, Japanese Judo, Jiu-Jitsu, Karate, Chinese Internal 
> 
>fighting arts, western boxing, Hindu Varmanie, Spanish fencing and 
> 
>military hand-to-hand combat. Hernandez is the founder of the Jing 
> 
>Shen Jie Fang Kuntao system. He also served as a Ranger in the US 
> 
>ARMY, honing his weapons proficiency along with the practical 
> 
>application of his martial training. 
> 
> Pukish holds advanced ranks in numerous martial arts systems. 
> 
>He currently serves as the Chief Technical Advisor and the Georgia 
> 
>State Director for the American Jiu Jitsu and Karate Association 
> 
>(AJKA). He has owned and operated Satori Martial Arts & Healing 
> 
>Center in the Atlanta area since 1989 where he focuses on teaching 
> 
>and training in the striking, grappling and healing arts. Pukish is a 
> 
>Kuntao instructor under Professor Hernandez and they combine skills 
> 
>to teach their individual arts in unique ways. Pukish practices and 
> 
>teaches different aspects of the healing arts including massage 
> 
>therapy and Reiki. 
> 
> Satori serves as the headquarters for TACSAFE and CHAOS 
>International. 
> 
>Some of the benefits of CHAOS membership include: 
> 
>* Certification of Membership 
> 
>* Quarterly newsletter with training tips, seminar schedules and 
> 
>informative articles 
> 
>* Member only access to Professor Rick Hernandez through his website 
> 
>column "Ask the Professor" - interacting with Professor to get 
> 
>answers to technical questions related to the study and application 
> 
>of the Kuntao system 
> 
>* Downloadable information from the CHAOS website on Kuntao forms 
> 
>and drills 
> 
>* Ability to host CHAOS seminars at your location 
> 
>* Discounts on seminar registrations 
> 
>* Discounts on video purchases 
> 
>* Pre-release access to new videos 
> 
>* Quantity discounts for CHAOS International wearables 
> 
> 
> 
>BECOME A MEMBER NOW & SAVE 
> 
>Become a charter member of CHAOS International and save on the yearly 
> 
>membership fee. Normally $125, the fee is only $100 if we receive 
> 
>your request for membership and payment before July 15, 2002. 
> 
> 
> 
>The CHAOS website will be operational in early July 2002. www.chaosintl.org 
> 
> 
> 
>If you have questions, call Pete Pukish at 770-521-1152 or e-mail him 
> 
>At ppukish@mindspring.com. Or rick@tacsafe.com


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 2, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Can anyone give some information on this system (other than a replay of what Wiley has to say)?  How dose it differ from some of the other Filipino arts?  Where is it being taught in the U.S.?
> Shadow:asian:


 Prior to 1977 I have no knowledge of Kuntaw Lima Lima and I come from the Lanada lineage. Lima lima stands for 5 x 5 usually saying a word twice in Tagalog means it is complete. In this case 5 = lima  - 5 strikes , 5 defenses, 5 patterns etc is to be complete. Prior to 1977  Maharlika Kuntaw had an 8 striking system, when it was changed and why the  handle lima lima- you would have to ask GM Lanada.
The 8 striking pattern and 5 striking patterns differ from most mainstream FMA in that they use less than 12 as the number  of strikes.


 GM Lanada currently has his  school in Wilson  NC


----------

